# EMTB certification question.



## mysterl33 (Mar 26, 2007)

If I take the classes and take the test and get certified as an EMT-B, is that certification valid in other states besides the state i get it in?

in other words..

I live in NJ and am on my way to get EMT-B certified. If I go to college next year in NY, is my EMT-B certification still valid or would I have to take classes there and take another test there?

sorry if its a pretty dumb question..


----------



## firecoins (Mar 26, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> If I take the classes and take the test and get certified as an EMT-B, is that certification valid in other states besides the state i get it in?
> 
> in other words..
> 
> ...




 You do not have to take the NYS class to be certified in NYS so that is good news. But you need to go through NYS reciprocity.  

Check out this web link for NYS reciprocity instructions
http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/certification/reciprocity.htm


----------



## firecoins (Mar 26, 2007)

If you hold a NJ EMT you will probably have no problem getting a NYS certification but you may need to take NYS refresher exam.


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 27, 2007)

NJ -> NY Reciprocity is, from what I hear, pretty simple. All you need to do is fill out the reciprocity form and maybe take the test. I'm not entirely sure, but I plan on getting my NYS EMT-B cert when I turn 18.


----------



## emtd29 (Mar 31, 2007)

simply, without reciprocity....  No.


----------



## mysterl33 (Apr 1, 2007)

so i just need to fill out a reciprocity or take a test?


----------



## firecoins (Apr 1, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> so i just need to fill out a reciprocity or take a test?




yeah something like that.


----------



## Raf (Apr 10, 2007)

New Jersey is a member of the NREMT so you can use your cert in any other NREMT'd state (for EMT-Basic).

You can look at the various states and levels here:
http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/emt_cand_state_offices.asp

Unfortunately it looks like NY doesn't accept NREMT, so you'll have to go through their own protocols. I'd imagine that what some other people have mentioned here is that it is very easy to do this since the two states are right next to each other and they probably get a lot of people going back and forth.


----------



## Recycled Words (Apr 10, 2007)

Raf said:


> New Jersey is a member of the NREMT so you can use your cert in any other NREMT'd state (for EMT-Basic).
> 
> You can look at the various states and levels here:
> http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/emt_cand_state_offices.asp
> ...



In NJ, you don't take the NREMT exam anymore. As of January, there's a new state test. NJ will accept an NREMT cert, but they don't generally offer it.


----------



## jordanfstop (Jul 22, 2008)

To get your NYS EMT-B card all you need to do is give NYS $25 and fill out the reciprocty forms. No test is required.


----------



## EMT192229 (Aug 14, 2008)

I be leave NJ is a NREMT state, so that means you will be able to file for reciprocity in any state with out taking a test. As for New York State all you need to do is down load the reciprocity form from the web. You will get a letter from them that you will send to your state.They will send you a sealed letter back,You will send that letter and $25 to New York Tate and they will send you a Card. That's all you have to do for New York


----------



## lilbeddoe (Aug 23, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You do not have to take the NYS class to be certified in NYS so that is good news. But you need to go through NYS reciprocity.
> 
> Check out this web link for NYS reciprocity instructions
> http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/certification/reciprocity.htm



for ny reciprocity do you have to be an NREMT first ?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 23, 2008)

lilbeddoe said:


> for ny reciprocity do you have to be an NREMT first ?



you have to be certified first.  If your state has a test, you must be certified with your state.  If you state uses NREMT, you must have NREMT and be recognized by your home state.


----------



## John E (Aug 23, 2008)

*One wonders...*

if contacting the NY State EMS office or dept. wouldn't be a better idea than getting directly conflicting advice as written here?

So far we've learned that NJ is and isn't an "NREMT" state, that NY does and doesn't have a test for reciprocity and that 2 states so close together must have a plan...

The only 2 states that don't have another state bordering them are Alaska and Hawaii, wonder how they handle reciprocity...;^)

John E.


----------



## MJD1521 (Aug 24, 2008)

NY State *does* accept reciprocity forms from NJ EMTs.  You have to take their state test and possibly a practical depending on the date of your last practical exam in NJ.


----------

